# Factory Finish Replacement for 66 GTO Grille Moldings



## Lauran Howard (Mar 21, 2011)

What are some alternatives for replacing the factory finish on the two grille moldings on a 1966 GTO. They are plastic with a sliver or chrome like color.

Thanks

Lauran 
Salinas, CA


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers They are aluminum if they are original. Have them polished!


----------

